# 1985 z31 not starting



## nmedeiros1121 (Jul 3, 2019)

about 2 weeks ago my MAF died on me, after replacing the car it would start for a few seconds then die even with the MAF unplugged it will not run. The ecu codes read 31,23 i replaced the TPS and still no change, then replaced the spark plugs as they were dirty. The engine gets fuel and spark, i believe it is an air issue, any suggestions would help.


----------

